# Need an ID.



## sufistic (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I need help identifying some local mantids. Thanks in advance!

Found at the Singapore Botanic Gardens







Found at Lower Peirce Reservoir Forest






Found at Bukit Timah Nature Reserve


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

The first looks like H. grandis the second somewhat like a twig mantis species.


----------



## sufistic (Jul 17, 2007)

And the third one?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

Not quit sure looks like a peruvian male but i'm probably wrong


----------



## Christian (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi.

The first one is some _Hierodula_ species (not _H. grandis_).

The second one is a _Deroplatys_ larva

The third is a _Leptomentella_.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## sufistic (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Christian!

Yeah I figured that the first one was definitely not H.Grandis. Just too many of the Hierodula sp. scattered all over South East Asia.

The 2nd one is a Deroplatys larvae? That's interesting.

The 3rd one is most definitely a Leptomentella.


----------



## spawn (Jul 18, 2007)

How did you spot all those! I've never found more than two mantids in the period of a week in the wild!


----------



## sufistic (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey spawn! There's just loads of them here. Singapore is a tropical island after all. Yeah but we do need to tweak our eyesight a bit when trying to locate mantids here.


----------



## brancsikia (Jul 18, 2007)

There is a slip of the pen:

it is _LeptomAntella_


----------



## Christian (Jul 18, 2007)

:shock:

Oh, of course: Leptom*a*ntella

damn keyboard...


----------



## sufistic (Jul 18, 2007)

Ooops.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 19, 2007)

i like the twig mantis


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

It's a larva and not a nymph? I thought larva-looking things look like worms...


----------



## sufistic (Jul 19, 2007)

> It's a larva and not a nymph? I thought larva-looking things look like worms...


Refer to this link OGIGA:

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php...ighlight=larvae

:lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

> > It's a larva and not a nymph? I thought larva-looking things look like worms...
> 
> 
> Refer to this link OGIGA:
> ...


So... that's a nymph and not a larva. Disagreements?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2007)

Larva cocoon before adult! Nymphs are a small form of their parents but without wings or sexualy organs. Can't disagree with me i know i'm right you can look it up.


----------

